# Handangel



## KleinerAngler (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal fragen was man alles mit einer Handangel machen kann, wenn man noch keinen Fischereischein hat???
wo draus besteht eine Handangel???
Kann man ander Ostsee mit der Handangel angeln, ohne einen fischereischein zu haben???

Viele Grüße 
KleinerAngler


----------



## antonio (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

nein in deutschland nicht.

gruß antonio


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Eine Handangel ist schlicht eine normale Angelrute mit Rolle.

Du kannst in S-H einen Touristenangelschein für 4 Wochen für die Ostsee erwerben, allerdings meines Wissens nach nur, wenn du nicht in S-H wohnst.

In Niedersachsen brauchst du für freie Küstengewässer, z.b. die Unterelbe bis Landesgrenze Hamburg gar keinen Angelschein.

Uli


----------



## Bondex (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

In Niedersachsen brauchst du für freie Küstengewässer, z.b. die Unterelbe bis Landesgrenze Hamburg gar keinen Angelschein.

Oh wenn das man stimmt. Leider ist die Sportfischerprüfung auch in Niedersachsen Pflicht! Und für die Elbe benötigt man zusätzlich einen Jahresfischereischein

Wenn Du aber gerne mal das Angeln versuchen möchtest dann solltest Du mal einen Angler mit Schein befragen ob er Dich mal mitnimmt. In einigen Forellenseen gibt es nie Kontrollen, da könntest Du vielleicht mal mit ihm üben um zu testen ob es Dir soviel Spaß macht daß Du anschließend die Angelprüfung machst. Aber ganz legal ist das nichtmal in Forellenseen. Schließlich müssen gefangene Wirbeltiere getötet werden, das schreibt der Gesetzgeber so vor:c


----------



## J-son (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Eine Handangel ist schlicht eine normale Angelrute mit Rolle.
> 
> Du kannst in S-H einen Touristenangelschein für 4 Wochen für die Ostsee erwerben, allerdings meines Wissens nach nur, wenn du nicht in S-H wohnst.
> 
> ...



Eine Handangel ist eine Plastikspule, ähnlich der Spulen auf denen Drachenseil aufbewahrt wird, keine Rute und Rolle!

*klick*

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Gralf (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



J-son schrieb:


> Eine Handangel ist eine Plastikspule, ähnlich der Spulen auf denen Drachenseil aufbewahrt wird, keine Rute und Rolle!
> 
> *klick*
> 
> ...



Da richte ich mich lieber nicht nach ebay. Aber hier stehts:
klick


----------



## J-son (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



Gralf schrieb:


> Da richte ich mich lieber nicht nach ebay. Aber hier stehts:
> klick



Das war auch kein Beweis, sondern ein Beispiel#d, genau wie das, das und das.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



Bondex schrieb:


> Oh wenn das man stimmt. Leider ist die Sportfischerprüfung auch in Niedersachsen Pflicht! Und für die Elbe benötigt man zusätzlich einen Jahresfischereischein


 
Nein braucht man nicht. In Niedersachsen reicht in freien Gewässern der Perso. Die Sportfischerprüfung ist in Niedersachsen nicht Pflicht. In Hamburg reicht das nicht.

Da gibt es noch ein anderes Bundesland, indem man zum Friedfischfischen keine Prüfung braucht. Müsste ich mal googeln.



J-son schrieb:


> Eine Handangel ist eine Plastikspule, ähnlich der Spulen auf denen Drachenseil aufbewahrt wird, keine Rute und Rolle!


 
Nein bzw. Ja. Der Begriff Handangel dient zur Unterscheidung von Reusen, Netzen, Aalschnüren und eben Handangeln.

Diese Bedeutung liest man oft in Erlaubnisscheinen.

"Zur Fischereiausübung sind bis zu drei Handangeln erlaubt,.." oder ähnliches.

Die zweite Bedeutung ist in der Tat eine kleine Spule oder Haspel oder sowas.

Uli


----------



## J-son (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Ok,

das gleiche Wort aus dem Rechtsdeutsch war mir kein Begriff, sorry.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## KleinerAngler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Kann man ander Ostsee mit der Handangel angeln, ohne einen fischereischein zu haben???
Mein Freund sagt ja.
In seinem Angelschein steht, dass man mit einer Handangel an einem Küstengewässer ohne Angelschein angeln darf.
Mit Reusen darf man auch ohne Angelschein (an einem Küstengewässer) angeln.


----------



## friggler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Wenn dein Freund noch den ganz alten Hamburger Schein (bevor die Sportfischerprüfung Pflicht war) hat dann steht darauf (Rückseite) dass das Angeln an der Küste frei ist, und auch der Fang mit Reusen bis 1x1m erlaubt ist usw.
Das entspricht aber nicht dem heute geltenden Recht. Die Angaben stimmen nicht mehr! 
Den aktuellen Stand und die für die einzelnen Bundesländer geltenden Gesetze kannst Du bei portal-Fischerei.de nachlesen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## KleinerAngler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



friggler schrieb:


> Wenn dein Freund noch den ganz alten Hamburger Schein (bevor die Sportfischerprüfung Pflicht war) hat dann steht darauf (Rückseite) dass das Angeln an der Küste frei ist, und auch der Fang mit Reusen bis 1x1m erlaubt ist usw.
> Das entspricht aber nicht dem heute geltenden Recht. Die Angaben stimmen nicht mehr!
> Den aktuellen Stand und die für die einzelnen Bundesländer geltenden Gesetze kannst Du bei portal-Fischerei.de nachlesen.
> 
> ...



Mein Feund ist so alt wie ich, 13 jahre.
Der hat den Angelschein VIELLEICHT vor 2 jahren gemacht.
Ihr versteht hoffentlich unter Handangel Stock, Schnur, Haken, Rolle und ein Beschwerungsteil.(alles selbst gebaut)

Das habe ich bei Wikipedia gefunden:
*Angeln (Fischfang)*

 Unter *Angeln* versteht man die Ausübung der Fischerei mit einer Handangel.
 Die Angel besteht im einfachsten Fall nur aus Angelschnur, Haken und Köder, im Allgemeinen jedoch noch aus der Angelrute, der Angelrolle zum Aufrollen der Schnur und dem sogenannten Vorfach, einer Schnur zwischen Hauptschnur und Haken welche in der Regel dünner ist als die Hauptschnur. Als Bindeglied zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach werden bei einigen Angelmethoden Wirbel eingesetzt.

Hier der Link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angeln_(Fischfang)


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

hast du selber gelesen was in seinem Angelschein steht?


----------



## KleinerAngler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Er hat es mir vorgelesen, als wir im Auto waren.
Hier noch was.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das richtig verstehe.
*Grundsätzliches: Grundsätzlich gilt, daß zur Angelfischerei an Schleswig-Holsteins Küstengewässern ein gültiger Fischereischein des Landes Schleswig-Holstein erforderlich ist. Dieser Fischereischein muss auf den Namen des "Anglers" ausgestellt sein, der die Fischerei ausübt. Der Fischereischein hat weiter nur Gültigkeit, wenn er mit dem Nachweis der Fischereiabgabe also mit den entsprechenden Jahresmarken versehen ist (zu den Ausnahmen später mehr). Weitere Papiere sind für die Angelfischerei mit der Handangel an der Küste soweit nicht erforderlich.*

Hier der Link:
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/gesetze/besonders_papiere.html


----------



## KleinerAngler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Hier habe ich noch was gefunden:
Der Ausbildung zum Fischwirt gleichwertige Berufsausbildungen
(1) Für die Befugnis zur Ausübung der Fischerei mit anderen Fanggeräten *ALS*
Handangel und Köderfischsenke ist die Ausbildung zum....


----------



## FelixSch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Also, ich würde mich nicht so sehr an der Ausgestaltung der "Handangel" aufhängen. Denn mal ehrlich, macht es einen Unterschied für den Gesetzgeber, ob eine Angel nun ein Markenprodukt aus dem Hause xy mit der Superrolle von abc in der Ausführung 13 ist oder ob es sich um eine einfache selbstgebaute Spule mit ein bisschen Nylon drauf und einem Haken unten dran handelt?
Nein, ich glaube nicht. Wichtig ist, das die entscheidenden Instrumentarien vorhanden sind, die eine Angel ausmachen, also eine Schnur und ein Haken (vielleich nicht mal der, wenn ich ans pöddern denke...), die dem Fang von Fischen dienen und die Eigenschaft, dass sie von Hand bedient wird.
Grundsätzlich sind alle Geräte, die wir gemeinhin zum Fischfang benutzen Handangeln. Die Senke ntürlich nicht. Reusen benutzen wir auch nicht und Schleppnetze schon garnicht.
Alles, aber auch wirklich alles, was auch nur den Anschein erweckt, eine Angel zu sein, muss im Sinne des Gesetzes als eine Handangel verstanden werden, egal ob mit Rolle oder ohne, mit Rute oder ohne, mit Haken oder ohne, wenn sie denn dazu dient, Fische zu fangen.

Also ist die Frage, *was darf ich als 13-jähiger an der Ostsee ohne Schein anstellen?*


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

du kannst in Frankreich am rhein angeln

auf der französischen seite 4 ruten 2haken ohne angelschein
 deutsche seite 2ruten 1haken mit angelschein .


----------



## J-son (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



bodenseefischer56 schrieb:


> du kannst in Frankreich am rhein angeln
> 
> auf der französischen seite 4 ruten 2haken ohne angelschein
> deutsche seite 2ruten 1haken mit angelschein .



Nana,

ganz so einfach ist es nun nicht!
Du brauchst zwar in Frankreich keine Sportfischerprüfunmg, aber auf jedenfall eine Erlaubnis. Ab welchem Alter die erteilt wird kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen. Die Karte für Frankreich kostet Dich - je nachdem wo Du sie kaufst - immerhin zwischen 60 und 70€.  Damit Darfst Du dann allerdings sämtlich öffentliche Gewässer in Frankreich befischen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Bondex (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

sundvogel
Nein braucht man nicht. In Niedersachsen reicht in freien Gewässern der Perso. Die Sportfischerprüfung ist in Niedersachsen nicht Pflicht. In Hamburg reicht das nicht.

in dem Niedersachsen in dem ich wohne ist die Prüfung seit über 20 Jahren Pflicht, ehrlich!


----------



## Fangnix (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



Bondex schrieb:


> in dem Niedersachsen in dem ich wohne ist die Prüfung seit über 20 Jahren Pflicht, ehrlich!


 
Das denke ich aber auch! Ich wage mal die Behauptung, dass man in Deutschland an keinem Gewässer, sei es eine noch so kleine Pfütze, ohne Fischereischein (umgspr. "Angelschein") angeln darf; rein rechtlich gesehen natürlich. Das in vielen Fällen beide Augen zugedrückt werden (Forellenseen etc.), ist ne andere Sache, vielleicht ist es sogar gut so.

In Niedersachsen ist der Fischereischein natürlich Pflicht, er muss nur nicht zum Angeln mitgenommen werden. Beim Angeln dabei haben muss man seinen Erlaubnisschein/Gastkarte und einen Lichtbildausweiß wie Perso, Fischereischein oder ich glaube Führerschein reicht auch. Dies ist auch nachvollziebar, denn man bekommt normalerweise keinen Erlaubnisschein ausgestellt, ohne seinen Fischerreischein vorzuzeigen. Am Gewässer muss man dann nur nachweisen, dass man auch der ist, dessen Name auf Dem Erlaubnisschein steht.

An den Küstengewässern reicht ein Fischereischein aus, hier wird kein Erlaubnisschein benötigt. Nur mit Perso in der Tasche wird man aber Probleme bekommen, denke ich, da man so ja keinen Nachweiß über eine bestandene Fischerprüfung hat.

Grüße


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Ich kann ja nix andres tun als es wiederholen.

In Niedersachsen gibt es keine Fischereischeinpflicht und auch nicht die Pflicht die Fischerprüfung abzulegen.

In Vereinen, die dem DAV oder dem Vdsf angehören ist natürlich Scheinpflicht. Das hat mit dem niedersächsischen Fischereirecht nichts zu tun, sondern mit Verbandsstatuten. In dem Falle sind es aber keine freien, sondern verpachtete Gewässer.

Gewässerstrecken, an denen das Fischrecht beim Land oder Bund liegt, sind sogenannte freie Gewässer.

Ergo reicht der Perso. Übrigens braucht man in Brandenburg die Fischerprüfung nur um auf Raubfische zu angeln.

Wenn ich also in bestimmten Bereichen der Elbe und der Weser oder an der Nordsee die Rute schwingen möchte, dann muß ich keine Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/361/14/

http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html

übrigens kann man das auch recht einfach googlen.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nix andres tun als es wiederholen.
> 
> In Niedersachsen gibt es keine Fischereischeinpflicht und auch nicht die Pflicht die Fischerprüfung abzulegen.
> ....



Zu dem Thema habe ich mir auch schon den Mund fusselig geredet....
Irgendwie können die deutschen Angler die Freiheit Niedersachsens mental nicht verarbeiten.
Hier findet aber auch eine gezielte Desinformation durch die (auch niedersächsischen) Vereine statt.


----------



## FelixSch (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Von der Angelscheinfreiheit an Niedersachsens freien Gewässern habe ich auch schon gehört, es soll wohl aufgrund uralten Gewohnheitsrechtes so sein, das alle dort angeln dürfen. Ich konte aber im Internet noch nie eine Bestätigung dafür finden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Von der Angelscheinfreiheit an Niedersachsens freien Gewässern habe ich auch schon gehört, es soll wohl aufgrund uralten Gewohnheitsrechtes so sein, das alle dort angeln dürfen. *Ich konte aber im Internet noch nie eine Bestätigung dafür finden*.


 
Das bekommt man in zwei Minuten gegoogelt. Oben sind zwei Links. Ansonsten kann man sich durch das nds. Fischereigesetz wühlen. 

Meine Güte, so schwer ist das nicht.

Einfach "Fischereischeinpflicht" und "Niedersachsen" eingeben.

Uli


----------



## oma (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

kleine Frage:und wo finde ich in NDS. noch "freie" Gewässer??
mfg Oma
und nicht bös gemeint,aber ich kenne da kein einziges!!#d


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Tidenelbe bis Hamburg, Teile der Oste,  Teile der Weser

Uli


----------



## raubangler (18. Juli 2007)

*Benutzername*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Tidenelbe bis Hamburg, Teile der Oste,  Teile der Weser
> 
> Uli



Und die Nordseeküste sollte man hier auch nicht vergessen.
Das gilt auch für's Boot- und Kutterangeln.


----------



## oma (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

;+na,soo richtig schlau bin ich immer noch nicht geworden.....hab schon nach freien gewässern gegoogelt,etc.,aber nix genaues weis ich nicht!!
wohne im raum oldenburg(bei bremen) und glaub langsam,das hier jeder zipfel wasser von vereinen gepachtet ist.
wär nett,wenn jemand was genaues weis!
:v
mfg oma


----------



## FelixSch (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*



sundvogel schrieb:


> [...]Meine Güte, so schwer ist das nicht. [...]


 
Okay, okay, okay!
Ich habe auch nie so ernsthaft danach gesucht, weil ich ja in der glücklichen Lage bin, einen Fischereischein zu haben. Deswegen ist die Regelung für mich nicht allzu relevant, wie vermutlich auch für die allermeisten anderen im Board sie ebenfals nicht so wichtig ist.

Wie gesagt, ich habe es sowieso schon gewußt!


----------



## Janbr (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Moin,

Wenn schon Gesetze, dann aber richtig. Selbst wenn er in Niedersachsen keinen staatlichen Fischereischein benötigt um in Binnengewässern zu Angeln, so darf er trotzdem nicht Angeln. Ganz einfach §15 Nds FischG, sagt: einem Jugendlichen unter 14 darf die Fischereierlaubnis nur zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischereiprüfung und nur zum Fischfang unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen erteilt werden [...]

Da aber "kleiner Angler" erst 13 Jahre ist, wird auch das nichts.

In Küstengewässern ist der Fischfang frei und Niedersachsen definiert hier die Küstengewässer sehr, sehr großzügig. Siehe auch: http://www.lexsoft.de/cgi-bin/lexsoft/openvoris.cgi?xid=173034,1

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Janbr (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Moin,

nochmal ich. Leider bin ich nicht aus Niedersachsen, aber die Geschichte wird noch verworrener, denn den staatlichen Fischereischein braucht man in Binnengewässern nicht (soweit waren wir schon) für die Seefischerei aber sehr wohl. Allerdings nur der Führer des Fischereifahrzeuges (Boot), jedoch nicht seine Helfer. (Also bei der Kuttertour nur der Kapitän, nicht die Angler)

Nachzulesen hier: http://www.lexsoft.de/cgi-bin/lexsoft/openvoris.cgi?xid=173034,1

Das ganze grenzt mal wieder an Wahnsinn und bekräftigt mich darin ein eiheitliches, bundesdeutsches Fischereirecht zu fordern. Kann doch nicht sein, das im 21 Jahrhundert jeder "Landesgraf" wie im Mittelalter sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, oder?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## KleinerAngler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Hallo

Also könnte ich jetzt einfach mit einer selbsgebauten Angel an dem Strand angeln???|pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch:
Ich würde mich einfach an einen Steg stellen, und da dann angeln.


----------



## raubangler (19. Juli 2007)

*Benutzername*



KleinerAngler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also könnte ich jetzt einfach mit einer selbsgebauten Angel an dem Strand angeln???|pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch:
> Ich würde mich einfach an einen Steg stellen, und da dann angeln.



Klar doch!

Und nach meinem bisherigen Wissensstand darfst Du auch Reusen (kleiner 100m) an der Küste auslegen.


----------



## KleinerAngler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

ist das jetzt ironisch gemeint???
wenn nein, dann danke.|good:


----------



## MelaS72 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

§ 14
Fischereierlaubnisschein
(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, ohne fischereiberechtigt oder fischereiausübungsberechtigt zu sein, den
Fischfang ausübt, muß einen gültigen Fischereierlaubnisschein der fischereiberechtigten oder fischereiausübungsberechtigten
Person bei sich führen.
(2) Ein Fischereierlaubnisschein darf nur an Personen ausgegeben werden, die einen gültigen Fischereischein
(§ 26) besitzen oder von der Fischereischeinpflicht befreit sind.
(3) Die obere Fischereibehörde kann zur Erhaltung eines angemessenen Fischbestandes für offene
Gewässer
1. die Höchstzahl der Fischereierlaubnisscheine festsetzen und
2. die Fischereierlaubnisscheine auf bestimmte Fischarten, Fangmengen, Fangzeiten oder Fangmittel
beschränken.
(4) Ein Fischereierlaubnisschein ist nicht erforderlich:
1. zum Fischfang in Gegenwart der nach § 11 zur Ausstellung befugten Person;
2. zum Fischfang in geschlossenen Gewässern.
(5) Der Fischereierlaubnisschein muß mindestens folgende Angaben enthalten:
1. die Erlaubnis zum Fischfang,
2. die Bezeichnung der zur Ausstellung des Fischereierlaubnisscheines berechtigten Person sowie
deren Unterschrift oder die Unterschrift ihres Bevollmächtigten,
3. den Namen, den Vornamen und die Wohnung der Inhaberin oder des Inhabers des Fischereierlaubnisscheines,
4. das Datum der Ausstellung und die Gültigkeitsdauer,
5. die Bezeichnung der Gewässer oder der Gewässerstrecken, auf die sich der Fischereierlaubnisschein
bezieht,
6. Einschränkungen von Betretungsbefugnissen und
7. Angaben über die zugelassenen Fanggeräte und Fahrzeuge.

Sechster Teil
Fischereischein und Fischereischeinprüfung
§ 26
Fischereischein
(1) Wer den Fischfang ausübt, muß einen auf ihren oder seinen Namen lautenden gültigen Fischereischein
mit sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufsichtsbeamtinnen oder Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten,
den Polizeivollzugskräften, den Fischereiberechtigten, den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten
oder den Fischereiaufseherinnen oder Fischereiaufsehern vorzeigen. Der Fischereischein ist nur
gültig, wenn der Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe erbracht ist.
(2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich in Teichwirtschaften, in besonderen Anlagen der Fischerzeugung,
in privaten Kleingewässern sowie für Personen, die den Fischfang in Küstengewässern aufgrund
von inter- oder supranational vereinbarten Zugangsrechten ausüben und für Personen, die zur
Unterstützung der Fischereiberechtigten oder Fischereiausübungsberechtigten oder ihrer Hilfspersonen,
die einen Fischereischein besitzen, zusammen mit diesen den Fischfang ausüben. Ein Fischereischein
ist ebenfalls nicht erforderlich für Personen, die das zwölfte Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet
haben, wenn sie beim Fischfang von einer volljährigen Fischereischeininhaberin oder einem volljährigen
Fischereischeininhaber beaufsichtigt werden.
(3) Der Fischereischein wird auf Lebenszeit erteilt.
(4) Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer gelten auch in Schleswig-Holstein, solange die Inhaberin
oder der Inhaber die Hauptwohnung nicht in Schleswig-Holstein hat.
(5) Das Verfahren für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins sowie weitere Ausnahmen von der Fischereischeinpflicht
regelt die oberste Fischereibehörde durch Verordnung. Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins
sind die örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden zuständig. Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins für Erwerbsfischerinnen
und -fischer ist die obere Fischereibehörde zuständig.
§ 27
Fischereischeinprüfung
(1) Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins ist vom Bestehen einer Fischereischeinprüfung abhängig, in
der die erforderlichen Kenntnisse über die Fischarten, die Hege und Pflege der Fischgewässer, die
Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die Behandlung gefangener Fische und die fischereirechtlichen, naturschutzrechtlichen
und tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften nachgewiesen werden müssen.
(2) Die Fischereischeinprüfung kann unter Aufsicht des Landes von den Fischereiverbänden durchgeführt
werden. Die Prüfung muß allen zu gleichen Bedingungen zugänglich sein.
(3) Von der Ablegung der Fischereischeinprüfung ist befreit,
1. wer die Prüfung als Fischwirtin oder Fischwirt oder eine gleichgestellte Prüfung abgelegt hat
oder ein Fischereipatent nach der Schiffsoffizier-Ausbildungsverordnung oder einen entsprechenden
Befähigungsausweis aufgrund anerkannter internationaler Abkommen besitzt,
2. wer in einem anderen Bundesland eine Fischereischeinprüfung abgelegt hat, oder
3. wer die Prüfung zum höheren oder mittleren Fischereiverwaltungsdienst abgelegt hat oder Aufgaben
der Fischereiaufsicht bei einer Fischereibehörde wahrnimmt.
(4) Das Verfahren, die Anforderungen bei der Fischereischeinprüfung und weitere Ausnahmen kann die
oberste Fischereibehörde durch Verordnung regeln.

§ 28
Versagungsgründe und Einziehung des Fischereischeins
(1) Der Fischereischein ist Personen zu versagen, die das zwölfte Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben.
(2) Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden, die unter Betreuung stehen.
(3) Der Fischereischein kann ferner Personen versagt werden,
1. die wegen Fischwilderei oder wegen vorsätzlicher Beschädigung von Anlagen, Fahrzeugen,
Geräten oder Vorrichtungen, die der Fischerei oder der Fischzucht dienen, oder von Wasserbauten
rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,
2. die wegen Fälschung eines Fischereischeins oder einer sonstigen zur Ausübung der Fischerei
erforderlichen Bescheinigung rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind, oder
3. die wegen Verstoßes gegen fischereirechtliche oder naturschutzrechtliche Vorschriften oder
wegen Tierquälerei rechtskräftig verurteilt oder mit einem Bußgeld belegt worden sind.
(4) Aus den Gründen des Absatzes 3 Nr. 1 bis 3 kann der Fischereischein nicht mehr versagt werden,
wenn fünf Jahre nach Rechtskraft des Urteils oder des Bußgeldbescheides verstrichen sind.
(5) Ist gegen eine Person ein Straf- oder Bußgeldverfahren eingeleitet, so kann die Entscheidung darüber,
ob ihr ein Fischereischein zu erteilen ist, bis zum Abschluß des Verfahrens ausgesetzt werden,
wenn im Falle der Verurteilung oder Verhängung eines Bußgelds der Fischereischein versagt werden
kann.
(6) Werden nach Erteilung des Fischereischeins Gründe bekannt, die bereits vorher vorhanden waren
oder später entstanden sind und die eine Versagung gerechtfertigt hätten, so kann die Behörde, die
den Fischereischein erteilt hat, diesen für ungültig erklären und einziehen.

Quelle: www.lsfv-sh.de


----------



## MelaS72 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

und wenn du dir nun immer noch nicht sicher bist, frag bei deiner Behörde nach! Dann hast du es aktuell, kannst dich drauf berufen und weisst es aus erster Hand! (schreib dir den Namen desjenigen auf, mit dem du gesprochen hast!)


----------



## Janbr (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

MelaS72:

Kann es sein, dass das nicht das Fischereigesetz Niedersachsen ist?#c Denk mal bei der Quellenangabe, es geht aber um Niedersachsen |supergri

Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht, das ist ja dasrießen Problem..... jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. In jedem Bundesland gelten andere Gesetzte. In manchen Bundesländer braucht man keinen Schein, in manchen bekommt man ihn ohne Prüfung, in einigen braucht man einen Kurs um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden...usw.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## raubangler (19. Juli 2007)

*Benutzername*



KleinerAngler schrieb:


> ist das jetzt ironisch gemeint???
> wenn nein, dann danke.|good:



Nö, war ernst gemeint.
Ich wollte mal ein gebrauchtes Kajütboot von einem Friesengesicht noch weit hinter Bremen kaufen.
Dessen Garten sah aus wie ein Fischereibetrieb.
Überall hingen Reusen.
Und er war nur Hobbyfischer und meinte, dass das Reusenlegen  für jedermann legal wäre.
Ist jetzt schon ein paar Jahre her.
Aber als aktuelles Gesetz konnte ich nur eine Angabe finden, dass Reusen über 100m Länge genehmigungspflichtig sind.
Unter 100m ist das somit wohl immer noch frei.


----------



## KleinerAngler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Nö, war ernst gemeint.
> Ich wollte mal ein gebrauchtes Kajütboot von einem Friesengesicht noch weit hinter Bremen kaufen.
> Dessen Garten sah aus wie ein Fischereibetrieb.
> Überall hingen Reusen.
> ...



Wie lange ist es denn schon her???


----------



## raubangler (20. Juli 2007)

*Benutzername*



KleinerAngler schrieb:


> Wie lange ist es denn schon her???



??
Muss so 6-7 Jahre her sein.
Der Typ hatte damals schon gejammert, dass er die Aale nur noch eimerweise und nicht mehr waschkübelweise fängt.
Ich denke mal, die Eimer dürften jetzt noch kleiner geworden sein....


----------



## KleinerAngler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> ??
> Muss so *6-7 Jahre* her sein.
> Der Typ hatte damals schon gejammert, dass er die Aale nur noch eimerweise und nicht mehr waschkübelweise fängt.
> Ich denke mal, die Eimer dürften jetzt noch kleiner geworden sein....



Danke.
Also war das, als der Fischereischein schon Pflicht war.


----------



## raubangler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



KleinerAngler schrieb:


> Danke.
> Also war das, als der Fischereischein schon Pflicht war.


 

??????????
Der Fischereischein war noch nie Pflicht in Niedersachsen!


----------



## KleinerAngler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> ??????????
> Der Fischereischein war noch nie Pflicht in Niedersachsen!



aber du kommst doch aus hamburg???;+
außerdem war meine frage, ob man das an der Ostsee machen kann. Und Niedersachsen liegt doch nicht an der Ostsee, oder???
Naja ich angel dann einfach mal da.
Das ist eine selbsgebaute Angel.


----------



## raubangler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



KleinerAngler schrieb:


> aber du kommst doch aus hamburg???;+
> außerdem war meine frage, ob man das an der Ostsee machen kann. Und Niedersachsen liegt doch nicht an der Ostsee, oder???
> Naja ich angel dann einfach mal da.
> Das ist eine selbsgebaute Angel.


 
Niedersachsen ist seit Posting 3 von sundvogel Thema der Diskussion #h.

Aber geh' ruhig an die Ostsee.
Ich bin bisher dort noch nie kontrolliert worden.

Viel Glück#6


----------



## Janbr (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Handangel*

Hallo Kleiner Angler,

für Schleswig Holstein gibt es einen Touristenschein. Für den brauchst du keine Prüfung und darfst glaub ich 28 Tage lange Fischen. Einzige vorraussetzung, du wohnst nicht in S-H. Tust du ja nicht. Zuständig sind dafür die Gemeindeverwaltungen. Ich denke aber auch jede Touristeninformtion kann dir weiterhelfen, wenn du anrufst. 

Ich hab das letztes Jahr mit einem Freund gemacht, der keinen Schein hat. Du gehst mit deinem Ausweis auf die Gemeinde., zahltst die Fischereiabgabe + Bearbeitungsgebühr (ich glaub war zwischen 20 und 30 Euro) und darfst 28 Tage lang angeln.

MelaS72: Entschuldigung, ich hatte gedacht es geht um Niedersachsen, aber in der tat, Niedersachsen liegt nicht an der Ostsee.... Sorry.

Gruß

Jan


----------

